# Software > Linux >  wireless draft n linux support?

## herbalizer

Γεια χαρά

Εχει κανείς καταφέρει να χρησιμοποιήσει μια wiFI draft n pci καρτα σε λινουξ (UBUNTU) (και να συνδεθει με αυτο το πρωτόκολλο, φυσικά);
Ενδιαφέρομαι να αγοράσω την TP-LINK TL-WN951N και το TP-LINK TL-WR941ND WIRELESS-N 3T3R ROUTER.
Γενικότερα έχει παίξει κανεις σε linux με draft n πρωτόκολλο...;

πείτε εντυπώσεις!!!

----------


## NetTraptor

Δεν βλέπω να έχει drivers απο την εταιρεία. Αν ομως έχει κάποιο common chipset (atheros, intel, braodcom, ralink etc.) μια χαρά παίζουν όλες σε client mode. To ap mode είναι θέμα, το οποίο και δεν σε ενδιαφέρει!

----------

